# George Farmer-Amwell Aquatics



## Nelson (15 Nov 2016)

Wasn't really an event,but George scaped an Aquascaper 600 at my LFS on Monday.
Hope he doesn't mind me "stealing" his photo .



He also did a live feed on facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/georgefarmer225?fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab&pnref=friends.all


----------



## zozo (15 Nov 2016)

Neil is that you, the mystery guest in the background? Nice tank,,


----------



## Nelson (15 Nov 2016)

zozo said:


> Neil is that you, the mystery guest in the background?


No,you wouldn't see me.Though you might hear a few grunting noises from me .


----------



## George Farmer (16 Nov 2016)

Thanks Neil. Great to see you and thanks so much for the help!


----------

